# Deal on Canon cli-8 8-color multipack inks for Pro9000



## PhotoMoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Amazon is selling the Canon CLI-8 8-color multipack ink tanks for the Pro9''' for only $54.99 (free shipping as well). This is quite a bit lower than I've seen it for recently. $6.87 per cartridge.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-CLI-8-8-Color-Multipack-Tanks/dp/B'''IBPD'S

Let me know if you can typically find it at this price or cheaper.


----------

